# Winter weight gain.



## Tracii (Feb 1, 2017)

I assume is pretty common among men and women on this site but maybe it isn't I was just curious.
Do you gain or lose in the winter?
I usually gain 10 to 15 lbs in the winter but this winter I have put on 20 or so already.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 2, 2017)

I've put on close to 20 at least this winter.


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 2, 2017)

I think this is a complicated question but many people who celebrate holidays in December do indeed put on a bit of pudge during winter.


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2017)

Fat Molly said:


> I think this is a complicated question but many people who celebrate holidays in December do indeed put on a bit of pudge during winter.



Indeed, weight can creep on during the holiday, and those eating habits can carry over into winter. But sometimes I think as much as anything we give ourselves permission to gain over the holidays and Winter, at least as much as some uncontrollable gain happening.


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 2, 2017)

right 

in particular i imagine it's worth observing, for inclusivity's sake, that not everyone in the world celebrates holidays in winter - granted most people do, but some don't. for some winter is a lean, desperate time, while summer is more bountiful.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 2, 2017)

It's cold here most of the winter, so you tend to not get out as much. I also like to cook and bake more during the holidays and cold months. In the summer I get out and do things, during winter I usually lay on the couch under a blanket and watch shows. It's pretty simple for me, I move less, eat more, and get fatter lol!


----------



## BigFA (Feb 2, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> It's cold here most of the winter, so you tend to not get out as much. I also like to cook and bake more during the holidays and cold months. In the summer I get out and do things, during winter I usually lay on the couch under a blanket and watch shows. It's pretty simple for me, I move less, eat more, and get fatter lol!



Same here. Winter seems to have me craving all sorts of comfort foods like creamy soups, cake, pie, hearty stews, warm desserts. Its so nice to just let yourself go and enjoy it all not worrying about how much winter weight you put on, which I always do.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 2, 2017)

BigFA said:


> Same here. Winter seems to have me craving all sorts of comfort foods like creamy soups, cake, pie, hearty stews, warm desserts. Its so nice to just let yourself go and enjoy it all not worrying about how much winter weight you put on, which I always do.


 
It makes me crave hot coco and chili. Not together though


----------



## Tracii (Feb 2, 2017)

I do bake a lot more in the winter so pies cakes and cookies I always have too much of.
It just feels sooo good to curl up in a blanket and eat.


----------



## missourifat (Feb 2, 2017)

I am eating more, because of the cold weather and getting less exercise.
I haven't weighed myself though, but I can feel my pants getting tighter.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I do bake a lot more in the winter so pies cakes and cookies I always have too much of.
> It just feels sooo good to curl up in a blanket and eat.



A good snuggly blanket and some good eats makes for a pleasant winter's night


----------



## Tracii (Feb 2, 2017)

Totally agree.


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 3, 2017)

welll it looks like im eating my own words (lol) and have discovered that i've gained 10lbs since november.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fat Molly said:


> welll it looks like im eating my own words (lol) and have discovered that i've gained 10lbs since november.


 
Another one for the gain column lol! Still no one has claimed to lose weight during the winter


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2017)

Gained only a little this past holiday season...but then again I was dieting beforehand and made a conscious effort to not eat as much. DIdn't want to gain all the weight back overnight....as I'm bad to do :doh:


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Another one for the gain column lol! Still no one has claimed to lose weight during the winter



I have at times. For that matter so far this year I've lost the couple of pounds I gained over the holidays and a couple more after that. I'm more apt to allow myself to indulge over the Winter because I can excuse the gain as 'winter weight' like we have been talking about. But in all honesty I gain easily at any time of the year, and losing is always hard for me. I don't think the seasons have more than a trivial impact on how easy/hard those things are for me.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tad said:


> I have at times. For that matter so far this year I've lost the couple of pounds I gained over the holidays and a couple more after that. I'm more apt to allow myself to indulge over the Winter because I can excuse the gain as 'winter weight' like we have been talking about. But in all honesty I gain easily at any time of the year, and losing is always hard for me. I don't think the seasons have more than a trivial impact on how easy/hard those things are for me.


 
You said that just cause I mentioned it didn't you? I can't say that I gain easily, it comes in spurts and usually during the holidays and winter months for the reasons I stated earlier, or of course if I try to lol! I haven't tried to lose weight in a long time and when I have, it's been for reasons beyond my control. Either way, the season definitely has an impact on me


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You said that just cause I mentioned it didn't you? I can't say that I gain easily, it comes in spurts and usually during the holidays and winter months for the reasons I stated earlier, or of course if I try to lol! I haven't tried to lose weight in a long time and when I have, it's been for reasons beyond my control. Either way, the season definitely has an impact on me



yes, that is why I quoted you!

Ever driven a car with automatic transmission that isn't tuned quite right, so that as soon as you take your foot off the brake it starts moving quite quickly? That is my body with weight gain. More than once when life has gotten busy and had a lot of changes (so that I couldn't rely on habits and wasn't paying a lot of attention) I've gained ten pounds in not much over a month, and not from doing anything dramatic, just eating closer to what I craved. So I have my foot on the brake pretty much at all times, so barring those topsy-turvy occasions just mentioned gaining for me is largely a conscious decision to stop fighting it so hard. I would assume that a lot of people are in a somewhat similar situation, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tad said:


> yes, that is why I quoted you!
> 
> Ever driven a car with automatic transmission that isn't tuned quite right, so that as soon as you take your foot off the brake it starts moving quite quickly? That is my body with weight gain. More than once when life has gotten busy and had a lot of changes (so that I couldn't rely on habits and wasn't paying a lot of attention) I've gained ten pounds in not much over a month, and not from doing anything dramatic, just eating closer to what I craved. So I have my foot on the brake pretty much at all times, so barring those topsy-turvy occasions just mentioned gaining for me is largely a conscious decision to stop fighting it so hard. I would assume that a lot of people are in a somewhat similar situation, but I don't know for sure.


 
Great analogy Tad! 
Yes, my Jeep did that when I first got it. I had to stand on the break to keep it still lol! Had to get that fixed before I had an accident
I know quite a few people in the same situation, my aunt for one. She's constantly fighting, her weight goes up and down all the time regardless of the time of year. I feel sorry for her because she is unhappy about her weight most of the time and no words of mine can change that, I've tried. I just hope she can find happiness on her own eventually.


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm in the odd situation of gaining weight very easily and being turned on by weight gain and being fat, but still trying not to gain weight :doh: Being rational is no fun sometimes!

But back to the original topic, it really is an excellent time of year for comfort foods and for rich, hot, creamy drinks, and for sitting around in the warm playing games or watching TV or whatever, all of which are delightful ways to let ones weight drift higher


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 3, 2017)

Tad said:


> yes, that is why I quoted you!
> 
> Ever driven a car with automatic transmission that isn't tuned quite right, so that as soon as you take your foot off the brake it starts moving quite quickly? That is my body with weight gain. More than once when life has gotten busy and had a lot of changes (so that I couldn't rely on habits and wasn't paying a lot of attention) I've gained ten pounds in not much over a month, and not from doing anything dramatic, just eating closer to what I craved. So I have my foot on the brake pretty much at all times, so barring those topsy-turvy occasions just mentioned gaining for me is largely a conscious decision to stop fighting it so hard. I would assume that a lot of people are in a somewhat similar situation, but I don't know for sure.




Great analogy


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 3, 2017)

Tad said:


> I'm in the odd situation of gaining weight very easily and being turned on by weight gain and being fat, but still trying not to gain weight :doh: Being rational is no fun sometimes!



This feel so hard

Except right now I'm fantasizing about what the upper limits of my own weight gain tolerance might be.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tad said:


> I'm in the odd situation of gaining weight very easily and being turned on by weight gain and being fat, but still trying not to gain weight :doh: Being rational is no fun sometimes!
> 
> But back to the original topic, it really is an excellent time of year for comfort foods and for rich, hot, creamy drinks, and for sitting around in the warm playing games or watching TV or whatever, all of which are delightful ways to let ones weight drift higher



That sounds like a difficult struggle. It all just depends on what makes you happy in the end.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fat Molly said:


> This feel so hard
> 
> Except right now I'm fantasizing about what the upper limits of my own weight gain tolerance might be.



Only one way to find that out


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2017)

Molly the thing is the upper limit changes once you get there LOLOL.
I totally understand the whole fantasy so all you can do is go for it.

I don't gain on purpose anymore but there are times like the winter months where I tend to gain.
I'm not super upset over putting on weight or anything so I'm OK with it.
What caused me to think about it was my winter coat is really snug so I had to re position the buttons for more room.


----------



## socrates74 (Feb 3, 2017)

missourifat said:


> I am eating more, because of the cold weather and getting less exercise.
> I haven't weighed myself though, but I can feel my pants getting tighter.



Ditto. I was tired of being cold. This year has little snowfall, so less snow shoveling. I hate impaired performance so its got to go. My ol' friend says 'Its harder to lose as you get older', but he has never been into physical exertion and loves latching on the _excuse train_ . Does that make me an immoral-hypocritical-FA? (attracted to it in others but not myself) Possible, I am not in enrolled in the church-of-fatness. It is not my deity. Its not going to save me. I don't delude myself into _magical thinking_ that I observe so many people-of-faith do. I can admire Sumo wrestlers. They are athletes first and BHM secondly. _Function over fashion_. Hope, I am not an 'apostate'. Does not mean I have to shame others, either. Peace.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Molly the thing is the upper limit changes once you get there LOLOL.
> I totally understand the whole fantasy so all you can do is go for it.
> 
> I don't gain on purpose anymore but there are times like the winter months where I tend to gain.
> ...


 
Limits certainly do change, or at least they weren't what you thought they were going to be when you get there.
I know a few people who have less room in their coats this winter, myself included lol!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2017)

Most people that are active gainers set weight goals, I know I did so yes goals are reached and new goals set.
I think my winter coat will fit thru the season anyway because I would rather get a new one when they are on sale,


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Most people that are active gainers set weight goals, I know I did so yes goals are reached and new goals set.
> I think my winter coat will fit thru the season anyway because I would rather get a new one when they are on sale,


 
Mine has to last at least this winter, I can't really afford a new quality one, on sale or not


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2017)

I found this coat one night on the LL Bean website and had to have it.
Finding quality coats in 3X is almost impossible.


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2017)

That is great Tracii -- a good coat makes winter so much more pleasant!

(not sure if there was supposed to be a link in your post, however? If so, it didn't come through)


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 3, 2017)

My highest weight ever was 292,was getting difficult to get around and everyday life was getting to be difficult.The last 10 years or so I'd lose some and than once October came I found I was snacking more and put on a few by Christmas.I'm pretty happy at my current 250ish,winter isn't over so the hubby may get his wish as I've been told I'm looking rather thin.Thin went out the window many years ago!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh didn't think about posting a pic but its a camel colored Peacoat.
I love that style because it flares out at the bottom and being really wide in the hips its more comfy than a regular coat.


----------



## Leem (Feb 3, 2017)

The last coat I bought, maybe four years ago, is like a cape with arms so it really will fit as I either expand or contract. It is pretty cute on, my friends call me little red, short for little red riding hood, because it looks a lot like what she wore in the old fairytales. Always put on around twenty until March and then slowly shed it until October then start putting it back on. Of course there have been a few years when I haven't shed it during the summer months. It is very cyclical. It is all the baking and inactivity. I should just take up ice skating again like Tad.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Oh didn't think about posting a pic but its a camel colored Peacoat.
> I love that style because it flares out at the bottom and being really wide in the hips its more comfy than a regular coat.


 
Yes! post a pic of it, I'd love to see it


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Leem said:


> I should just take up ice skating again like Tad.


 
I saw that clip, that guy has got some moves on skates. I'm pretty sure I would spend most of my time on my backside if I tried that


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like this 

View attachment 260345_2772_41.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Looks like this


 
Nice! It looks very comfy


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2017)

I love it and it is warm.
I was chatting with a friend and she suggested a longer coat because mine doesn't hide all of my belly.(large lower belly)
That is true but I hate long coats when trying to drive or sit down because it pulls on the coat.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I love it and it is warm.
> I was chatting with a friend and she suggested a longer coat because mine doesn't hide all of my belly.(large lower belly)
> That is true but I hate long coats when trying to drive or sit down because it pulls on the coat.


 
I know exactly what you mean. It's a struggle between the seat and the steering wheel to get adjusted lol!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2017)

I have that belly touching the steering wheel problem without a coat LOLOL.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I have that belly touching the steering wheel problem without a coat LOLOL.


 
lol! I'm not far behind ya in that department


----------



## missourifat (Feb 4, 2017)

There are heated steering wheel covers, that you can plug into the
cigarette lighter. I don't know how long it takes to heat up.
I wonder if there is a steering wheel cover, that is detachable, but tight.
You could keep it inside, where it is warm, and then put it on. When the
car warmed up and it became warmer you could take it off.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 4, 2017)

In that case I wear gloves missourifat.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got up this morning and had a good old country breakfast at my aunts. Biscuits n' gravy, sausage, eggs, and hash browns. Now I'm right back on the couch lol. It's not even particularly cold outside today, almost 50 now. I'm just in this lazy winter routine


----------



## Tracii (Feb 5, 2017)

Sounds like a wonderful breakfast to me.
I would love to do Cracker Barrel in the morning or maybe Frisches Big Boy for the breakfast bar.
I'm so hungry right now but been grazing all day.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Sounds like a wonderful breakfast to me.
> I would love to do Cracker Barrel in the morning or maybe Frisches Big Boy for the breakfast bar.
> I'm so hungry right now but been grazing all day.


 
It was! So much better than eating out. Not that I don't love Cracker Barrel too:eat2: It's just that home cooked taste that you can't beat!
I usually do my grazing at night when I'm at work or at night when I'm watching TV. It helps me relax


----------



## Tracii (Feb 5, 2017)

I love to cook a big breakfast if I have friends or family visiting.
All the yummy stuff you mentioned plus waffles or pancakes.
On the weekends I tend to eat a lot during the day Then make dinner and try to cook extra to freeze and save for another day.
I end up have a big dinner too LOL
I do have to deal with compulsive overeating issues sometimes as well.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 6, 2017)

Winter is a little odd. On the one hand, I'm more likely to exercise (indoors) in winter because I don't get as sweaty due to the cold, and also exercising is a great way to warm up when you're cold. On the other hand, "winter gluttony" seems to happen even when you're trying to watch yourself. In the mix, I've put on about 7 pounds this winter, but my waistline hasn't really changed, so I think some (or all, if I'm lucky) of it may actually be muscle, since I wasn't exercising much at all this past year, but started being somewhat regular again this winter...

In the past, I've managed to keep my weight stable or actually lose during the winter through exercise and careful eating. A little over 3 years ago I started a 30-pound loss effort literally on Halloween and stayed consistent through the winter. Easter was actually my speed bump in that, when the family all dumped their chocolate bunnies on me and I literally ate an extra 900 calories a day for a week = P No gain, but no loss either.

Either way, I have a new highest weight of 218 pounds, but I'm in markedly better shape than I was when I hit 215 3 years back and decided enough was enough = P


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

Very interesting FF thanks so much for your input.
We are all so different aren't we?


----------



## rustydog7 (Feb 6, 2017)

All this talk of you girls gaining winter weight is driving me crazy, I love it.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

You are such a nut.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 6, 2017)

Tracii said:


> You are such a nut.


 
LMAO! We've got a fan


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

Rustydog is a one of the good guys.


----------



## Subtlefeeder (Feb 7, 2017)

You ladies have more than 1 fan


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

Fans are good, makes you feel like what you have to say is interesting


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 7, 2017)

When it's hot it's really hard to want to eat much, unless it's cold and wet. When it's cold out, it definitely seems like the time of year you can indulge. I wonder sometimes if that's why there are so many lovely fatter people in Canada. 

Amy Jo mentioned chilli and hot chocolate. I thought it was interesting that she said not together. I love chilli with lots of cheese, sour cream, and toasted buttered corn bread. I also like hot chocolate, chocolate cake, and ice cream afterwards. Does that sound alright? :eat1::eat2::eat1:

Not sure what to say about upward limits. It seems erotic to think about. :blush:

Well, just my 2 cents.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

SSBHM said:


> Amy Jo mentioned chilli and hot chocolate. I thought it was interesting that she said not together. I love chilli with lots of cheese, sour cream, and toasted buttered corn bread. I also like hot chocolate, chocolate cake, and ice cream afterwards. Does that sound alright? :eat1::eat2::eat1:


 
That's what I meant, have the sweet stuff for desert. Or at least after the main meal


----------



## Tracii (Feb 7, 2017)

Yep its not a complete meal if you don't have desert LOLOL


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Yep its not a complete meal if you don't have desert LOLOL



True statement


----------



## Tracii (Feb 7, 2017)

All this desert talk makes me want cake or ice cream.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> All this desert talk makes me want cake or ice cream.



Double the pleasure if you have them together


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

They do go well together so just have both.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> They do go well together so just have both.



I'm likin the way you think girl


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 8, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> That's what I meant, have the sweet stuff for desert. Or at least after the main meal



Chili with some cocoa for flavor is actually quite good.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Chili with some cocoa for flavor is actually quite good.


 
Umm...I'll take your word on that


----------



## Leem (Feb 8, 2017)

Big snow storm rolling in, time to stay at home, curl up and let's be honest eat!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

When I cook a big pot of chili sometimes I will use a small chunk of dark chocolate or a table spoon of peanut butter.
Both add a touch of sweetness and complexity of flavors.
I make one style of chili that is more of a Texas stile with more red, yellow and green bell peppers Add a cup of bourbon. about halfway thru cooking.
All 3 are really good


----------



## socrates74 (Feb 8, 2017)

Leem said:


> Big snow storm rolling in, time to stay at home, curl up and let's be honest eat!


Lol.....colder here but no snow.....strange how rainfall dodges the cold...OK with me.
Leem...you can only eat what's in stock.


----------



## Leem (Feb 8, 2017)

Not to worrya fat woman's fridge is always stocked.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

socrates74 said:


> Leem...you can only eat what's in stock.


 
What a horrible thing to say to a woman!


----------



## socrates74 (Feb 8, 2017)

If she is snowed in, how is she going to get it?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

socrates74 said:


> If she is snowed in, how is she going to get it?


 
I was just being silly guy, calm down


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

It snowed over a foot here last winter, I was stuck at home for days. I ran had plenty of food, but ran out of cheese-its and popcorn after the first couple of nights I thought I was going to die lol!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

I think people know where the fat girls live because in an emergency situation they know we always have food in the house.


----------



## Leem (Feb 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I think people know where the fat girls live because in an emergency situation they know we always have food in the house.



Yes back a couple years when were snowed in for a week I was the go to person for some of my neighbors who did run out of food. Fat girls always have the food covered.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

We have had some nasty winters where people get snowed in but I have never had anyone ask for food but I have taken them cookies and cocoa/marshmallows.
My closest neighbor is about a 1/4 mile away so I do check on them during bad times.
My problem is having to shovel snow I'm just not built for that LOLOL 
Slipping on the ice is one of my fears because getting up without slipping again would be hard let alone embarrassing.


----------



## DrDetroit (Feb 14, 2017)

I usually gain a bit in the winter, although I've only gained about twenty pounds total in the past few years. But this winter I've already gained 18 pounds. Maybe it's partly because I lost a little weight last fall, and gained it back. Anyway, at this rate I will have gained just over thirty pounds by the time Spring rolls around!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 14, 2017)

Same for me Dr D I lost some last summer but by fall I had put that back on.
Its not been a harsh winter here so far thankfully.


----------



## traceg (Apr 3, 2017)

I too usually put 20 or so lbs on during the winter months here but this year ive packed on 43 since Christmas !


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 16, 2017)

traceg said:


> I too usually put 20 or so lbs on during the winter months here but this year ive packed on 43 since Christmas !


 
Sounds like someone else has been enjoying themselves this winter


----------



## Tracii (Apr 16, 2017)

I agree AmyJo.


----------



## VVET (Apr 16, 2017)

Tracii said:


> We have had some nasty winters where people get snowed in but I have never had anyone ask for food but I have taken them cookies and cocoa/marshmallows.
> My closest neighbor is about a 1/4 mile away so I do check on them during bad times.
> My problem is having to shovel snow I'm just not built for that LOLOL
> Slipping on the ice is one of my fears because getting up without slipping again would be hard let alone embarrassing.



Had a friend of mine slip on ice at least twice & damage both of her knees, over the years. She had to resort to a weight loss surgery because of them.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 16, 2017)

VVET good to hear from you.
Yeah walking on ice is tricky.


----------



## VVET (Apr 16, 2017)

You too. With the warmer temperatures now, I think ice safety isn't a concern until next fall/winter.


----------



## traceg (Apr 17, 2017)

Lol i get the feeling im getting picked on a little.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 17, 2017)

traceg said:


> Lol i get the feeling im getting picked on a little.


 
Not picking on you at all! Just admiring the effects of your indulgence


----------



## Tracii (Apr 17, 2017)

We only pick on you because we love you !!


----------



## traceg (Apr 17, 2017)

Well there has been a slight effect from the indulging:blush:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 17, 2017)

traceg said:


> Well there has been a slight effect from the indulging:blush:


Just slight? 43 pounds sounds like more than just slight


----------



## traceg (Apr 17, 2017)

Lol maybe just a bit more than little


----------



## Fleur (Apr 20, 2017)

I always gain weight in the winter... The cold weather makes me indulge even more! Also, during the Christmas Holidays I always come back home and my family is always doing tons of delicious food I can't resist and they spoil me!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 20, 2017)

Very easy to gain in the wintertime,holiday parties,less activities outside and my work hours get crazy.Its like a given for me.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm fat to begin with but sitting at home watching movies curled up on the couch snacking is my problem.LOL


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 21, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I'm fat to begin with but sitting at home watching movies curled up on the couch snacking is my problem.LOL


So what you're saying is, your problem is causing a problem?


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Apr 21, 2017)

I've gained 20 pounds since January, and not by accident. I had gone down to 245 and now I am back up 265. It feels so very good... Too good, I'm afraid


----------



## Tracii (Apr 21, 2017)

Amy Jo I guess its part of the problem LOLOL


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 21, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Amy Jo I guess its part of the problem LOLOL


Funny, I don't see it as a problem at all


----------



## Tracii (Apr 21, 2017)

You always make me laugh AJ.


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 24, 2017)

Doesn't sound like any problems to me at all!

Ok, did somebody run out of snacks?

I love to bake, so this winter I've been baking all the time whenever I can, and well, I think I'm bigger too. I don't know by how much, but my pants are definitely straining at the seams. :blush:


----------



## Rahul123 (Jan 30, 2018)

Actually i eat more in winters and done less work, so i gain almost double wait in winters.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Feb 15, 2018)

Tracii said:


> I'm fat to begin with but sitting at home watching movies curled up on the couch snacking is my problem.LOL



Amen...add sitting all day at work and snacking. For me, it's adding up very fast.


----------



## traceg (Feb 15, 2018)

ChattyBecca said:


> Amen...add sitting all day at work and snacking. For me, it's adding up very fast.



Lol i can totally relate


----------



## Tracii (Feb 23, 2018)

Thats funny Becca Its well known there are always snacks in my desk drawer at work.
I ask them if they take something either leave money or replace the treat with something the next day.
One secretary replaced my oreos with 2 pieces of her Mom's pecan pie and oh was it good !!!.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Feb 23, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Thats funny Becca Its well known there are always snacks in my desk drawer at work.
> I ask them if they take something either leave money or replace the treat with something the next day.
> One secretary replaced my oreos with 2 pieces of her Mom's pecan pie and oh was it good !!!.



Oh, that is so awesome!!! I love pecan pie. I have 2 snack drawers. One is the one my coworkers know about. And the second one is MY private stock. My one drawer is take it you like, BUT dont take the last one. I end up with more in that one.


----------



## fatboy3 (Feb 26, 2018)

I gained like 10kg over the past winter / 5 months lol ! Got my summer bod ready .


----------

